# Casio Edifice



## ipekas77 (Jun 2, 2010)

CASIO Edifice series.

Are they good?

You can found them at low price on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CASIO-Edifice-09-EF-535sp-1AV-chronograph-mans-watch-/170494874756?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b2495484

http://cgi.ebay.com/Casio-Edifice-Chronograph-Men-Watch-EF543D-EF-543D-2AV-/300434579181?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item45f34bdeed

http://cgi.ebay.com/Casio-Edifice-Man-Watch-EF-316D-1AV-New-EF316D-/260566039005?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3caaf239dd

http://cgi.ebay.com/Casio-Edifice-Chronograph-Men-Watch-EF543D-EF-543D-1AV-/300434579724?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item45f34be10c

http://cgi.ebay.com/Casio-Edifice-Mens-Chronograph-Watch-EF550-1AVDF-/300434583547?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item45f34beffb

http://cgi.ebay.com/Casio-Watch-Edifice-EF-513D-1AV-New-Mens-EF513D-Sport-/260602029361?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3cad176531

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASIO-EDIFICE-CHRONOGRAPH-EF-540D-1AV-/220616461654?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335dc40d56

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASIO-EDIFICE-CHRONOGRAPH-EF-540D-1AV-/220617474977?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335dd383a1

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASIO-EDIFICE-EF539D-WATCH-EF-539D-1AV-EF539D-/320543129506?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item4aa1dbffa2

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASIO-EDIFICE-Watch-EF-534D-7AV-EF-534D-7a-534d-/220616459471?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335dc404cf

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASIO-EDIFICE-EF539D-WATCH-EF-539D-1A5V-EF539D-/220616460351?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335dc4083f

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASIO-EDIFICE-Chronograph-Watch-EF-521SP-1AV-/220616923518?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item335dcb197e

They look nice, but are they good  ?


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

they look amazing indeed,

Looking for peoples thoughts before buying one...


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

ehh bugger it, was going after a G Shock or Timex for training,

Gonna buy this on Thursday, how amazing does that look?


----------



## ipekas77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Flows said:


> ehh bugger it, was going after a G Shock or Timex for training,
> 
> Gonna buy this on Thursday, how amazing does that look?


Can you tell me full name of this model


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Flows said:


> Gonna buy this on Thursday, how amazing does that look?


Well, call me old-fashioned if you like .... :tongue_ss: .... But personally I think that looks bl**dy awful ! :bad: :yucky:

Some of the older more 'traditional-looking' Casio Edifice chronos .... Like the EF-500 range:










(also available in red):










and the EF-503 'Speedy' lookalike:










.... weren't that bad looking. 

But THAT monstrosity. Sorry. No. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

ipekas77 said:


> Can you tell me full name of this model?


Perhaps they should have called it '*Orifice*', instead of 'Edifice'. :rofl2:


----------



## Watchman1985 (Jun 2, 2010)

ipekas77 said:


> Flows said:
> 
> 
> > ehh bugger it, was going after a G Shock or Timex for training,
> ...


Too shiny for me...and a lot going on there...i think it is a little bit too much... Sorry


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Flows said:


> ehh bugger it, was going after a G Shock or Timex for training,
> 
> Gonna buy this on Thursday, how amazing does that look?


I think the dial is amazing, wouldn't mind owning one. BUT... like others said, it's seems to be a little too shinning for my taste... Brushed steel would have looked so much better...


----------



## ipekas77 (Jun 2, 2010)

So witch on do you like more

EF-550-1AV

http://www.casio-intl.com/wat/edifice/edifice_chrono/ef-550d.html#550d

or

EF-535SP-1AV

http://www.casio-intl.com/wat/edifice/edifice_chrono/ef-535.html


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

I think your watch looks amazing! The dial has so much going for it, but the really cool bit has to be the dial at 6 o'clock; it alone should act as a deal-breaker. I have an EF521.










Excellent watch, has never failed me. She's kept perfect time (knock on wood) going on three years now, the only slight niggles being a link pin that came loose and date adjustment that can sometimes be a bit wonky.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ipekas77 said:


> So witch on do you like more
> 
> EF-550-1AV
> 
> ...


Between the two I would choose the EF-535BK-1AV, the black one. Two reasons: the dial is cleaner and it comes with a metalic bracelet...

...but then again, you should go with the one you like best. My advice is to take a look around the forum, maybe you'll see something that you like better. Casios don't sell out so you have time to choose what you like best.

Cheers!


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

each to his own i guess <3

thank you gavinjayanand


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Flows said:


> ehh bugger it, was going after a G Shock or Timex for training,
> 
> Gonna buy this on Thursday, how amazing does that look?


Looks like a bit of a busy dial to me; not exactly a "easy reader". But it goes without saying -- you should go with what YOU like. Overall, I think the Edifice line comes up with some good designs at reasonable prices. :cheers:


----------

